# What do I have here....again?



## jd56 (Oct 24, 2013)

So I know it gets a little old for me to keep asking what I have here but, if I don't ask, how will I ever learn.
Obviously, I have spread my interests in this hobby way past where I should venture. But, you all well know it's hard to leave that old crusty stuff for someone else to find.

My recent turn of the century pick had some miscellaneous parts that I don't have a conclusive idea what they are or even what bike they went to. I know these parts are old....but, need your help.

Of course I have had some interests in the items but, because these could be rare items I might be able to show the wife that I again have not made a bad choice in my pick....besides there are items I need to fund.
But, this is not a "What is it worth" thread (even though it would be nice to know) but, an educational thread....for me anyway.

I saw some ads and pics on the "Turn of the Century Ideas" that caught my attention....like the "cross" chainring with the chain ridge or lip. I think, and please correct me if I'm wrong, that my sprocket show below looks like the F.F. Ide advertisement. Also there is a set of 2 piece crank arms that just might go with the sprocket set.

Thanks in advance. If interests are in the parts please let me know by email. But, be fair with me as most of you will, I have no idea of value on this stuff.

I have not laid each item out separately as I am not sure what doesn't go together.

Here is a group shot of a good portion of items.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 25, 2013)

*No input or idea?*

Come on you TOC collectors, help me out here....please.
I'm just trying to figure out what this stuff goes on or the bike it would be designed for.
How old is the items? etc....

Anybody?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 25, 2013)

Your first and second pics look like those archiology photos in my junior high science textbooks of some 3.2 million yr old skeleton named "Lucy"


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2013)

OK..... well, the crank arms(with pedals minus the cages) may go with the 4 spoke crank assy, and date approx. 1893-1895ish. 
Maybe place a number next to any pieces you wish to identify... w/make it easier to relate an answer to. 
may have been a ladies bike as pedal frames look a tad short.

Other two pedals 1894-1905ish, no particular mfg.

Lower left bracket thing = era lamp/lantern holder for headtube or fork leg.

A "T" seat post circa 1893-7 and a standard internal clamping post 1895-1910ish or so.

1 rear fixie axle assy. in parts(no hub), 2 New Departure "A" hubs, 1 stem and another stem bolt.

3 front hub assy's, and 1 frt axle assy.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yah I should have numbered each for better clarification but thanks for the input.
All but the hubs and the bike clamp ( was told it could be a bike lock holder...has the poc metal claw and wing nut) were the  mystery items.
Thanks Bri

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 25, 2013)

You have parts for two bikes...there were hundreds of jobbers and manufactures making bicycle parts all with similar DNA.


----------



## wspeid (Oct 25, 2013)

How much you asking for the headlamp clamp?


----------



## Iverider (Oct 25, 2013)

In order to sell much of this, you'll need precise measurements and thread pitch specs.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2013)

.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2013)

....I had already called dibbs on everything in his previous post anyway..... almost forgot I did that.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ....I had already called dibbs on everything in his previous post anyway..... almost forgot I did that.




Thanks Bri, I knew you would come through and save me from buying this stuff yet again.
You save me a lot of money!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2013)

I may not end up with anything.... there was plenty of exposure before the posting I guess.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 25, 2013)

yep,it was offered to me too............straight being played folks


----------



## jd56 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bri and Adam, I hadn't offered anything yet but, did say that once I figure out what I had here I would let you guys know. Others have pm'd me about the lot as well.
As you can imagine that this TOC stuff is a total mystery for me and probably this pea brain of mine will never retain all the info.
I do think it was cool finding the stuff.
My Middleweight and Heavyweight collection of bikes and parts is getting larger by the week.
I will admit I have no use for these TOC items.

Not knowing values of each item I fear placing a price on each is premature.

I will say that the hubs and the clamp thingamabob will probably stay with me. I was notified by a member on the thingamabob ( which he felt was a bike lock clamp holder and no mention of it being a lamp holder ) as soon as the pictures were sent out looking for information. So if that does go then he has dibs (if we're even allowed to say that). Then again if the value of this item is outrageous then....?? Bill, I'll contact you if it does go up for sale.

Being we cannot place the items in the "for sale" section with a "make me an offer" , I'm at a loss as to what to ask for the separate items.
I guess I need to label each item as directed before to get the proper identification of each. Then go from there. 
Item numbering labeling and help requests to follow.

Thanks for the help so far, everyone.


----------



## tailhole (Oct 26, 2013)

*seat post*

I really like that lucky 7 seat post.  I have several straight seat posts with the stem style wedge lock, but have never seen a 7 like that.  I'd be interested in that, whoever ends up with this stuff. Just sayin....


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Numbered items for better ID*



fordsnake said:


> You have parts for two bikes...there were hundreds of jobbers and manufactures making bicycle parts all with similar DNA.




I have numbered the items as Bricycle suggested and need some clarification on IDing each if possible. Values would be nice as well. And thanks Carlton for the help on the IDs...just need more now.






Thanks for the help.

If you plan on doing a pm please send me an email as my inbox is full or close to it. I have sent out messages to those early bird interest on some of the items. 

douglas.jd56@gmail.com.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 27, 2013)

How much for the "T" seat post?

Thanks, Carlton


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> How much for the "T" seat post?
> 
> Thanks, Carlton




The "T" post is $65 shipped

Please send me an email, Carlton. 
My pm inbox is full.

douglas.jd56@gmail.com


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 27, 2013)

*lamp clamp*

HOW much 4 the lamp bracket 2nd dibs or shoot me a price !            20.00 bucks ?


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2013)

*If interested please email me*

I have sold a few of the parts and all based on email responses. Just too much going on here today to list prices and responding to offers through the post or pms.
Please emiail me if there is something you're interested in.
I have not generated a "For Sale" post on these items and if you want to make an offer then please email me.

Here is what has sold at this point.
#1, #2, #12, #15, #18

I'm still trying to figure out what I have here in this group of parts. I appreciate fordsnake's breakdown but, am needing more info if you can help.

PM inbox is almost full 
email
douglas.jd56@gmail.com


----------

